# Haro Flightline One (2015) vs TREK 820 (2015)



## Vamireh (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello. Advise how to choose a bike:
Haro Flightline One (2015) https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/flightline/flightline-one-2015
or
TREK 820 (2015) 820 - Trek Bicycle

Bicycles for a ride in the city and the park.


----------



## Vamireh (Sep 6, 2015)

Help plz.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are both entry level bikes - neither one is better than the other. Pick the one you like better and go with that.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Having assembled several Trek 820s at a bike shop, I can say that bikes at that level are not trail worthy. You are better off flushing your money down an actual toilet and then taking up hiking than buying a 820 or similar bike for mountain biking.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> Having assembled several Trek 820s at a bike shop, I can say that bikes at that level are not trail worthy. You are better off flushing your money down an actual toilet and then taking up hiking than buying a 820 or similar bike for mountain biking.


Well, he just said "Bicycles for a ride in the city and the park"

I think those bikes are pretty much meant for that. He didn't mention trail riding, let alone mountain biking at all. So as long as he's not thinking about taking it to real trails, there's no need to get something more expensive.

So, Vamireh, what are you exactly planning to do?

If you're just going for a cheap bike that can handle easy (very easy) trails, and be useful for the city or the park, then you're good to go. 
I'd pick the Haro just because of looks, and because i don't like our Trek dealer at all. 
But that's just me.
You should test them both, and get the one that feels better.

But now, if you're thinking about actual mountain biking, but you're not willing to pay a lot, maybe you should look for something better in the used market. We can help with that, but tells us what you actually want.


----------



## Vamireh (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for answers.



Deartist7 said:


> So, Vamireh, what are you exactly planning to do?


Ride around the city and the park. Without extreme and challenging trails.
Used bikes are not considered.

TREK 820 has a steel frame, how much it worse or better?

I'm sorry I write through Google translator


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

The aluminium frame may be _slightly_ lighter, but the difference would be negligible. Steel sometimes rides slightly nicer than alloy frames, but again, for what you want, it won't make a great deal of difference at that price point.
Other than the frame materials, both bikes are so similar you may as well go for whichever one you like the look of more.


----------

